

Why Some Free Shows On The Web Are So Heavily Pirated  - ilamont
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-lost-paradox-why-some-free-shows-on-the-web-are-so-heavily-pirated/

======
mooism2
Site is down; cached here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ieO9WQc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ieO9WQc6ujoJ:paidcontent.org/article/419-the-
lost-paradox-why-some-free-shows-on-the-web-are-so-heavily-
pirated/+http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-lost-paradox-why-some-free-
shows-on-the-web-are-so-heavily-pirated/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

